# Child sized carpet sweeper?



## cece (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi mamas,
I'm wondering if any of you have seen a child size (working) carpet sweeper. You know, like a hokie? I'd love to get one for my dd who loves to vacuum in lieu of a plastic toy one. (plus, get the floor clean too, right?) Thanks!


----------



## jenerationx (Nov 3, 2006)

That would be awesome! I gave my son our Swiffer and unscrewed the very top part of it so it would be more his height. He loves it.


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

a carpet sweeper it picks up the dirt and it also works on floors. my kids love to use it it. both of my kids have been able to use it from 1 year.
http://www.amazon.com/Bissell-22012-...6396203&sr=8-2


----------



## cece (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littlemizflava* 
a carpet sweeper it picks up the dirt and it also works on floors. my kids love to use it it. both of my kids have been able to use it from 1 year.
http://www.amazon.com/Bissell-22012-...6396203&sr=8-2

Yep, that's exactly what I mean! So, your kids don't find it too long/ cumbersome to handle? I'm glad to hear that. I was hoping to find a shorter handled one, I've seen them in Montessori articles but can't find one to order







. I think it would be great.


----------

